# Stingray Id?



## Guest

Saw these in a lfs, really want to get one for the new 120, but I know nothing about stingrays and have never kept them before. Can anyone ID these?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

damn i cant help you with i.d but thats a badass fish Trav







..... what else is going in the 120gl


----------



## Guest

It all depends on whether I can actually get the stingray. If I go with the stingray (all depends on whether the 120 can house it for life), I might get some large discus (also depends on whether they'll be able to co-hab with the ray). If not I'll ask around to see what I'm able to co-hab with it.

If I'm not able to get the ray, might just get some discus and angel fish, or some SA cichlids.


----------



## Alexx

its a p.reticulatus... commonly sold as "teacup rays"


----------



## Guest

Cheers, nice one.
I'll be doing some research into them now. Can they be successfully kept with discus or will they eventually go after them?


----------



## Dolphinswin

your tank isn't near large enough to house even a single ray...


----------



## Guest

DW,

stfu


----------



## sapir

trav man DW is right on this one. if you want to properly house it a 120 is too small.


----------



## Guest

The tank in question is 110cmx70cmx60cm, not a standard 120gal.
If needed I'd move the ray once it outgrew the tank to a larger tank (I'm really starting to want a ray :laugh)

Problem with DW's comments is he's never kept rays and from reading through the forum wanted to keep a large shoal of rbps in a 55gal a few months ago, yet he comments like he's a pro. It annoys me.

The rays in question are currently around 10cm in diameter.


----------



## ICEE

Snag that teacup up he is awesome looking. He will be fine in that 120


----------



## sapir

i really like the footprint of the tank but it could only be used for a growout at best, if youre willing to upgrade to a bigger tank in the future go for it but i would personally pick up the rays when i already have the tank that will suit them for life. make sure you have plenty of filtration because clean water is a must with these guys. i was also looking into rays for my 240 but the leos that i want are way too expensive for me lol.


----------



## ICEE

Sapir aint got that cheddar to afford leo's. I was going to buy a pair of leos not too long ago, but I didn't have a big enough tank. Sapir Leos and Teacups are a lot different in growout sizes etc. Don't fool him. 120 is fine, hell a 40 breeder some people keep rays in, I had a pair of motoros in a 40 breeder they were fine


----------



## ICEE

Sapir aint got that cheddar to afford leo's. I was going to buy a pair of leos not too long ago, but I didn't have a big enough tank. Sapir Leos and Teacups are a lot different in growout sizes etc. Don't fool him. 120 is fine, hell a 40 breeder some people keep rays in, I had a pair of motoros in a 40 breeder they were fine


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the tips.
I'll definitely upgrade later on down the road or in a worse case scenario (extremely unlikely) sell it on to someone who can properly house it. Whats the average growth rate for rays? How long until I'd need to upgrade?


----------



## ICEE

Teacup ray (Potamotrygon reticulatus) grow to be about 12" plus another 8" for the tail. You don't need an upgrade with the ray your speaking of man. You just need a 2ft wide tank. This ray will grow slow and you might find it hard to feed the little monster at first. Some rays are good eaters others are terrible









What is the price on said rays


----------



## Guest

$90 each. Might be able to work the guy down to $80. Remember no US prices over here for specialist fish.

Their already eating, but I'm pretty sure their using feeders, so if I do get one I guess I'm in for a battle trying to get it to accept frozen shrimp and frozen bloodworm.


----------



## bob351

No your not, if they are healthy starve them for a few days and they will gobble up shrimp, i use to hand feed my rays all the time. And worse comes to worse live earth worms are great for rays that need fattening up, my rays gobbled them up like no tomorrow if the arowana didn't grab em first


----------



## ICEE

Should be around $50 for that ray but I guess where you live prices are different. Should feed live bloodworms if you can find or live worms


----------



## Dolphinswin

Traveller said:


> The tank in question is 110cmx70cmx60cm, not a standard 120gal.
> If needed I'd move the ray once it outgrew the tank to a larger tank (I'm really starting to want a ray :laugh)
> 
> Problem with DW's comments is he's never kept rays and from reading through the forum wanted to keep a large shoal of rbps in a 55gal a few months ago, yet he comments like he's a pro. It annoys me.
> 
> The rays in question are currently around 10cm in diameter.


Your actually way of bro. I wanted to keep 2 red bellies in a 55gal last june bud, Im a bit more educated and will test me knowledge against yours anyday. Im no f*cking idiot, maybe your dumbass should of stated the tank wasnt a normal footprint? Hmm that might of helped, so do go calling me out. You annoy me bud, storming back into the forum when I was banned... I come back and your suddenly better than me (or lets say you act like it)? So take a damn leap.

Oh an post whore some more bud, Get some quality posts and not just smiley faces in AQHU.


----------



## sapir

ICEE said:


> Sapir aint got that cheddar to afford leo's. I was going to buy a pair of leos not too long ago, but I didn't have a big enough tank. Sapir Leos and Teacups are a lot different in growout sizes etc. Don't fool him. 120 is fine, hell a 40 breeder some people keep rays in, I had a pair of motoros in a 40 breeder they were fine


its wide enough but its not even 4 feet long. leos get bigger i know this, even a t cup with 12 inch disk plus a tail is not as small as it sounds. a 12in fish and a 12in ray is totally different. a 40 breeder for 2 motoros is ridiculous but hey its your fish and if it works out, great. 
just tried to help with what i know.


----------



## bob351

The only motoros that should be kept in a 18" wide tank is a pup... a ray with a 12" disk i agree with sapir in not what you expect when you see them in person they appear much larger


----------



## ICEE

They were pups







they were in there for like 3 months


----------



## Guest

Ok so growth rate wise, how fast should I expect the ray to be growing in pristine water with regular feeding? I was going to go with a single fx5 for filtration as I wasn't originally planning on keeping a ray, so I'll probably add another filter to the tank. I know too much filtration is never a bad thing, but it sure is on your pocket so how much turnover should I be aiming for with a ray?

And to DW, for someone's who's around 14 to say I challenge to put my knowledge against yours is just funny as you've proven yourself to be a bit slow in the head over and over again. Congratulations on understanding the basics of cycling a tank, I'll make sure someone sends you out a blue peter badge for your accomplishment.


----------



## Guest

Ok Traveller and DW..... enough with the feud please or take it to PM. I would hate to close this thread because people are getting off topic.

Traveller, I know nothing about rays but if you do go ahead and get it please post lots of pictures


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I think your tank will be a good growout for a couple years at least from pup but eventually you may want a larger tank/pond. Like sapir said a 12" ray is alot differnt then a 12" fish. I also don't know how ICEE keeping juvie rays in a 40B being even relevant. I could keep a baby GAFT in a 10g but it has nothing to do with an adult GAFT or the tanksize it will need (which btw is not a 125g which i have read here recently- well mayby if you want an extreamly stunted fish). It is nothing new that baby that juvie fish can be kept in smaller tanks then adults.

For your location 90$ isn't too bad for a ray. It seems you are willing to upgrade and do the nessisary things to keep it so I will say go for it. You may also want to consider a sump over a fx5. I beleive you said fx5 were very expensive while for sump you could just get a 40B or the largest tnk you can fit under the display add some baffles then either drill the tank or get an overflow box.


----------



## Tensa

I didnt read every comment but i read a few of them. hopefully my two cents is helpful. I do happen to have a ray so take my word for what you like. you need LARGE tanks when you are talking about any type of ray a 120 just will not cut it even for smaller species. they produce a lot of waste and are very active. a healthy ray eats a lot as well so be prepared for that. a healthy ray is constantly searching for food. and as for the discus with rays i am not sure if it would work or not but i doubt it because rays love to suck on the slime coating of fish. my ray killed my flagtail just for the slime coating (which clearly he enjoys as a treat i was more worried the flagtail would suck on the ray from researching it but the ray killed him first







) there are a couple members on here who know a thing or two about rays if you search Vamptrev has a thread talking about the keeping of rays and a lil info on things to know before starting.


----------



## Guest

I like the idea of a sump cluster as that's what I planned first for the tank, but decided against it as getting the tank drilled correctly was going to be a pain and I didn't want to have to deal with an overflow box taking up space behind the tank. I might just go with a sump now seeing that the single fx5 won't be enough filtration for the ray. I understand the size difference between rays and fish and how their needs are different, and it's the main reason why I'm asking. The ray will definitely eventually be upgraded to a larger tank if I get it, I'm not careless when it comes to fish keeping and I wouldn't force a fish to live in something it wasn't comfortable in.

With the size of the ray, I'm only going to get one once the tank is setup and grow it out in it (hopefully it'll be a year or two before its grown out). I've been reading about people successfully keeping discus with rays seeing that they are peaceful fish and the rays don't bother with them, so I might look into that further as 4 discus and a ray would look amazing in the tank. I've got about 30lbs of caribsea crystal river sand left over from another tank so it saves me going and buying sand and allows me to have a thin sand bed for aesthetic purposes as I won't be planting the tank. For deco I've got some thin driftwood and twigs that will be suspended so to give the ray the whole tank bottom to swim around and also provide a little shelter. I'll probably also tan the water slightly and keep lighting low with a single white T8.

I will be posting pics once the whole thing is up and running, and if I've missed out on anything important just let me know


----------



## Tensa

be careful the sand you use rays are kind of picky with that more so when they are younger. it can give them a rash if the sand is sharp.


----------



## Guest

Tensa said:


> I didnt read every comment but i read a few of them. hopefully my two cents is helpful. I do happen to have a ray so take my word for what you like. you need LARGE tanks when you are talking about any type of ray a 120 just will not cut it even for smaller species. they produce a lot of waste and are very active. a healthy ray eats a lot as well so be prepared for that. a healthy ray is constantly searching for food. and as for the discus with rays i am not sure if it would work or not but i doubt it because rays love to suck on the slime coating of fish. my ray killed my flagtail just for the slime coating (which clearly he enjoys as a treat i was more worried the flagtail would suck on the ray from researching it but the ray killed him first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) there are a couple members on here who know a thing or two about rays if you search Vamptrev has a thread talking about the keeping of rays and a lil info on things to know before starting.


So a 120gal with a 43"x28"x24" wouldn't even be sufficient for a while to grow out a 4" diameter ray?

The sand is a very soft rounded sand. I looked into it and it's fine for use with rays.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

That tank is deffinitly fine as a growout. Is the 28" the width or height?


----------



## Guest

width


----------



## Tensa

Traveller said:


> I didnt read every comment but i read a few of them. hopefully my two cents is helpful. I do happen to have a ray so take my word for what you like. you need LARGE tanks when you are talking about any type of ray a 120 just will not cut it even for smaller species. they produce a lot of waste and are very active. a healthy ray eats a lot as well so be prepared for that. a healthy ray is constantly searching for food. and as for the discus with rays i am not sure if it would work or not but i doubt it because rays love to suck on the slime coating of fish. my ray killed my flagtail just for the slime coating (which clearly he enjoys as a treat i was more worried the flagtail would suck on the ray from researching it but the ray killed him first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) there are a couple members on here who know a thing or two about rays if you search Vamptrev has a thread talking about the keeping of rays and a lil info on things to know before starting.


So a 120gal with a 43"x28"x24" wouldn't even be sufficient for a while to grow out a 4" diameter ray?

The sand is a very soft rounded sand. I looked into it and it's fine for use with rays.
[/quote]

as a growout it will be fine but the thing most people who are getting into rays dont realize is if you dont already have the tank they need for life your asking for trouble. they are picky about water quality and they produce a lot of waste so regardless of the dimensions its just not enough water to house it for a long period of time/ for life. one day you could be like everything is fine in the tank hes happy healthy things are great next day come home to a dead ray because your nitrates got a little too high for him even if there is no ammonia or no nitrites. now the dimensions of your tank are really not bad because you have a lot of width but keep in mind overall space is not that much because the ray will have a tail that doubles it overall length. a 12 inch ray is really 24 inches long so your tank isnt even double that in length at 43 inches. just is a lot to consider but you ahead of most keepers who try to enter the ray world because you are asking questions and researching so







for that gets annoying seeing people say my ray died everything was fine he was in a 55g with my turtle *facepalm*


----------



## Dolphinswin

Travller im 17 and know more about piranha than you so screw off.


----------



## Guest

I was reading up on how rays are picky about nitrate levels, but luckily I have a water source with practically unreadable nitrates. Once the tank is up and running, and I see how the nitrate levels are doing I'll be able to work out how many water changes I'll need to perform in order to keep them low.
I still haven't found out how fast the growth rate is of these rays, but if it's going to be a year or so until its around 10" then I'll have no problem upgrading it to a larger tank (possibly even an indoor ray pond







).


----------



## bob351

Bare bottom dont even bother with sand, easier to keep clean and params in check since rays are ammonia machines, i only say this since when i have rays i have an asian arow so i keep my water drinkable to prevent any gill curl from param spikes, its also funny watching thoes little feet try to grip with no avail... they get use to it


----------



## ICEE

Bare bottom definately.


----------

